# Burton Genesis EST V Genesis X EST V Genesis X Re:Flex Review.



## Craig64

*❄ Burton Genesis EST® / Genesis X EST® / Genesis X Re:Flex™ Review.*

So I grabbed a set of Burton Genesis X Re:Flex™ and EST the other day whilst they were reduced on pre season sales. I've been riding Genesis bindings for a few years now and love these bindings. So as I now have all 3 of these binding, I thought I'd just do a little comparison.

*Burton Genesis EST®.

❄ Brand:* Burton,
*❄ Model:* Genesis EST®,
*❄ YOM*: 2018,
*❄ Response:* Moderate,
*❄ Size:* Large (10+),
*❄ Gender:* Mens,
*❄ Colour:* _"Painted Wood"_,
*❄ Price:* $Au549.99, ($US359.95) RRP @2022,
*❄ Camera:* Samsung S8.

Well I've used these bindings for 2 weeks in powdery Japan. I just grabbed an upgrade at the end off last year after selling a set of black '15 Genesis EST® to a friend. I loved the "timbery" feel to this binding and they look absolutely sic' as on my Dump Truck. The Genesis EST absolutely rips as my go to freeride binding. I've also used these for years on the groomers in Australia and the knee deep powder of Japan......., they rip. I've had a few sets of Malavita's in the past and feel the Genesis is more superior in comfort and performance for such a slight increase in the price. These bindings are really comfy underfoot as they have a pretty thick AutoCANT SensoryBED™ and B3 gel pad to the rear heal giving fantastic absorption over uneven terrain.












In the Baseplate construction we've got a bit of fiberglass going on which features 18% Short-Glass/Nylon Composite Spar and 30% Short-Glass/Nylon Composite lower. In the Hi-Back it's got 18% Short-Glass/Nylon Composite. The Genesis EST® in large weighs in at 1090 grams per binding.












The hinge tech on the Burton Genesis EST® bindings is brilliant and allows slight inward/outward boot flex from side to side for the ankle without upsetting or stressing the mounting connection between the board and binding. I've had them sometimes get a little squeaky but a little oil or silicon spray fixes this up.












The rear high-backs are easily adjustable to line up with the sidecut and have a kind of ratchet feel when tightening up. Forward lean (MicroFLAD™) for the high-back is easy with a cam release for the sliding of an adjustable calibrated height peg.












It's so frigging easy to set an EST® binding up as you sit it on and dial in any ridding angle and position in just a few seconds. There's only 2 PH3 screws to tie these baby's tight to the board. I've very rarely had any screw problem in all my time using EST® that has caused them to come loose but it can happen. I always carry a Burton EST® snowboard tool in the zippered waist belt section of my backpack for these emergencies though. The Ankle Hammockstrap™ on the Genesis EST® is brilliant and wraps tight down on my Burton Imperials without any pain. The super Grip Capstrap™ fits my Burton Imperial boots perfectly with no uneven gaps or compression's.












The Burton double take buckle system with insta click is gorgeously so silky smooth and easy to operate in putting them on and off. Because I have a big foot I've always had problems in the distant past with standard straps slipping loose every now and then but the double take buckles/straps are absolutely set and forget. I've serviced a lot of boards in my time and I feel it has to be the best ratchet system going around.












Flex-slider......, where do we start here. So this tech' has a few pro's and cons. It's absolutely brilliant for the ease it enables you in planting your boot catch free directly into the binding frame with the strap completely folded out of the way. But, it lays flat on the board and when coming of a lift it's very easy to step on the hammock strap when you're planing it one footed out of the chair. My son tore the hinge 50% doing this after a few runs on a new set of bindings. Burton Australia were absolutely brilliant and sent us 2 free of charge so I now have a spare. Lucky it has a lifetime warranty. I've now coached him to follow what I've been doing for a number of years now in just doing up the top ratchet when you break out before you step on the lifts. This prevents the likelihood of the strap breaking from being trodden on.












Well I frigging absolutely love these bindings and would always recommend them to anyone who is looking at the high end range in EST®. Come to think of it I wouldn't even consider anything else......, just grab these, you won't be disappointed.

* I truly rate these, an easy 5 stars*⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


*Burton Genesis X EST®. 

❄ Brand:* Burton,
*❄ Model:*Genesis X EST®,
*❄ YOM*: 2018,
*❄ Response:* Moderate Stiff,
*❄ Size:* Men's Large (10+),
*❄ Gender:* Mens,
*❄ Colour:* _"Black Marble"_,
*❄ Price:* $Au529.99, ($US315.95) RRP @2020,
*❄ Camera:* Samsung S8.

So I've always wanted to get a set of these bindings but I could never fault the Genesis so why would I need to look beyond it as in my view it absolutely rips as a high end performance freeride binding. Well I grabbed a '18 Burton Custom X last year and started to enjoy ripping this high speed monster on the piste.










The Custom X charges so hard you can feel that a stiffer more aggressive binding would be very optimal on this ride as you're clocking in some ridiculous semi suicidal speeds and tight angles. So I read up a few reviews and this binding rates pretty damn high. I haven't ridden these bindings yet but will in about 5 weeks time. So what we have is firstly just a good close look at the Genesis X EST®.










The best thing I like about this binding is the colour........, it's absolutely so sic'. It's a flat dark bluish grey with gorgeous "Black Marble" veins running all around the base plate and highback frame. I would say that this is the best looking binding that I've ever owned. Very very sexy.










The Genesis X in both EST® and Re:Flex™ have got a few funky little accents modestly splashed around the base-plate and high-back that highlight its exclusivity in the premium end of the Burton binding range.










This binding is very different in construction than the regular Genesis EST®. You pick it up and it feels slightly heavier than the standard with it weighing in at 1200 grams per side in a size Large.










The most noticeable difference with the Gen X EST® is the base plate foot bed. It's a fibreglass base known as the SpringBED Suspension System. It's very thin and has a thin bed of EVA foam around the perimeter. The SpringBED is suppose to act like a trampoline and give you a rebound type of feel when you're making a turn. This is yet to be confirmed by myself. It sounds good......, "Marketing".










You get a screw in footbed extension with the Genesis X EST® that lengthens and lifts the gas pedal by 23mm above standard. I have these fitted to my bindings for my big feet. They feel a bit fragile off the board but will be okay once mounted. There is only 2 adjustable size lengths available in the Genesis X EST®.










So in the Base-plate construction we've got a bit of additional carbon going on which features 28% Carbon Fiber/Nylon Composite Spar, 28% Nylon Composite Lower. The high-back construction is 30% Short-Glass/Nylon Composite which is more stiffer than the regular Genesis.










The angle adjustment on the Burton Genesis EST® is accessed through a window port through the springbed of the binding.










*Burton Genesis X Re:Flex™.

❄ Brand:* Burton,
*❄ Model:*Genesis X Re:Flex™,
*❄ YOM*: 2018,
*❄ Response:* Moderate Stiff,
*❄ Size:* Men's Large (10+),
*❄ Gender:* Mens,
*❄ Colour:* _"Black Marble"_,
*❄ Price:* $Au529.99, ($US315.95) RRP @2020,
*❄ Camera:* Samsung S8.

In Australia Genesis X Re:Flex™ are hard to get on sale as they have limited stock and generally sell out before the season finishes. I grabbed these Reflex for 30% off Australian RRP so it was too good to pass up. I'll keep them just in case I grab a non channel board in the future.












So let's look at the Burton Genesis X Re:Flex™. This binding looks absolutely so sweeeeeeet. It's a fair bit lighter than the standard Genesis as it's got the addition of 28% carbon integrated into the baseplate which keeps the weight down to around 1000 grams per binding.












The shock absorption in the heel and toe in the Burton Genesis X Re:Flex™ feels really good. There is not as much foam bed on the arch where the disc is but overall it feels very damp where you need it. So no problems here.












The Burton Genesis X Re:Flex™ comes with a hardware accessory bag. Contained are 2 pairs of mounting plates, one set of 4x4 for standard mounting to non Burton Boards and a set of channel specific disks to be mounted on Burton and Endeavor boards. You also get 4 x M6 13mm PH3 compatible screws for mounting into Burton Channel and 8 x M6 16mm PH3 compatible screws to fix onto non Burton boards.












Adjusting the gas pedal position in the Burton Genesis X Re:Flex™ is done by just unclipping the back of the foot-bed base plate and sliding it forward with a number of clicked in pre-formated positions for your different boot lengths. This is the only part that can adjust for boot size.











The disk mounts on the Burton Genesis X Re:Flex™ binding System only allow 3 alternative mounting positions in order to adjust your lateral movement to transfer location from heal to toe across a Channel board.










The Baseplate in the Burton Genesis X Re:Flex™ is 28% Carbon Fiber/Nylon Composite Lightweight Construction the same as that of the EST. Because it's Re:Flex™ however, it's only one component.











All other area's of the Burton Genesis X Re:Flex™ are the same as the regular Genesis binding.











Stay tuned folks for a full on riders review on the Burton Genesis X EST in a few weeks time.


----------



## sniperd

Ever get a good run on the Genesis X EST you'd like to share? I realize I'm late to the party


----------



## Craig64

Just in Niseko at present after week in Furano. Brought over just one set of bindings Genesis EST. Grabbed a new set on special in red just before I left. Only had 4 days on the mountain and was buckling up after coming off the gondola and my front toestrap had broken at the base. Had no idea what caused it. Rode 2 days with just heel strap till I got to Niseko and the Burton shop fixed me up with a part. Guy said they break a fair bit in the cold. WTF???

Absolutely massive thanks to AJ at Burton Australia who organised this for me via emails from me in Furano, Japan to their Niseko store. Burton have the best back up/warranty service going around.


----------



## Phedder

I regularly ride in -20 and below and have never had a burton connector or ladder fail on me. At the end of the day though they are all plastic and susceptible to those super cold temps. I just grabbed a pair of Rome Targas off a friend and the day he sold them to me he had the toe connector snap in the cold, lost the whole toecap. Luckily he had a spare, and romes customer service is great. Good to hear you were able to get a replacement quick.


----------

